# Fuel System, 2-105 White.



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I now have a 2-105 White tractor, traded for it, with my 2-85 White, because the 2-85, didn't have A/C, and found it to be too hot, inside the Cab. On the 2-105, there is a Fuel Tank, under the right hand steps, and I was wondering, how it worked, with the other fuel tank, under the hood. The Fuel Level, drops in the tank, under the hood, but the tank under the steps, stays full. The 2-85, and the 2-70, I previously owned, were not equipped, with the extra tank. Thanks in advance. Bruce.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There were a number of different tank setups on them, agtalk has a good discussion on them. There are sealed and vented caps and other details that need to match the arrangement you have.


----------

